# Tabletop Workshop



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I work for a company called Tabletop Workshop who use 3D printing to design highly detailed Wargame Scenery. We work in Leyburn and are open to the idea of being sent designs ideas for one off showcase prints. The printer we use is an Objet 30 Pro and early printed products (see our website for images) are looking good. There is an example of a highly detailed searchlight we designed last week on our websites which are below!

Our website is 
http://tabletopworkshop.enigmadesign.uk.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tabletop-Workshop/563457086999981
https://twitter.com/TabtopWorkshop

Also my personal blog can be found at 
http://tabletopworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/working-at-tabletop-workshop.html

We look forward to working with you all in the coming weeks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

While your here drumming up business dont forget to make a donation towards the upkeep of heresy online.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Just to make sure you know, you need to clear it with our Admin Jezlad before advertising. Else this thread might get shut down.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

^ What they said.... 

But your gonna need a hell of alot more samples of what you can do then just a rather plain searchlight before you get any interest from people willing to spend money.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

+1 to all of the above.

I have a bunch of extra searchlights from vehicle sprues.


----------

